# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Сайт Московской ятры

## Lakshmana Prana das

Существует ли сайт Московской ятры?

----------


## Aniruddha das

Пока еще нет. Но скоро запустят проект Sanga.ru.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

А что в нем будет принципиально нового по сравнению с Кришна.ру? Здесь ведь и так подробно освещены все текущие новости и мероприятия Московского культурного центра на Полежаевской, есть отличный форум, где обсуждаются абсолютно все темы. Зачем нужен этот отдельный сайт?

----------

